

Ask HN: Packt eBooks on sale for $5. What are your top 3? - neovive

Packt Pub is currently offering $5 ebooks (if you order two or more by January 3). List your top 3 Packt books below for others to see and take advantage of the great pricing.
======
code_help
The offer has been extended till end of the day, 4th Jan. So you can still
continue with the shopping, <http://www.packtpub.com/news/stock-your-reader-
christmas>.

------
mblake
Too difficult for me to pick just 3 but I'm up-voting so other people can see
the post and jump on the shopping-spree wagon :)

